# finders keepers?



## ggardner (May 21, 2004)

This past Saturday my friend Jackie and I were fishing for and catching our share of big bull reds on the channel side of the Galveston south jetty. Jackie likes to fish the front of the boat where there are no rod holders and I fish the back where there is a rocket launcher and room to spare. He whoever decided to put the drag on lightly and semi-wedge a rod between some gear with the clicker on. He was fishing a Shimano tld5 on a rod I wrapped for him with light Aftco roller guides. As you may have already guessed the clicker sounded and we looked up just in time to see the rig go plunk in to the deep.

Jackie tied on a heavy weight and a big trebble hook and plowed the bottom for an hour with no luck. As you know when the reds are running on the end of the jetty, there is a crowd. Well about one hour after Jackie gave up his salvage efforts the boat next to us hooks and recovers the rod and reel. We however were disappointed when the guy told us his version of finders keepers.

My question to you is what should we have expected here? Was the rig up for grabs? Should we have made a stink? I told Jackie to look at it as an opportunity to buy a new outfit and be glad someone was getting some use out of it. What is your perspective on this event? Thanks, Gary


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would be pretty upset. Jump on his boat and take it back.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Smith and Wesson would have got it back for me if that was my rod. One thing to find a rod with no owner around, totaly different for someone to drag your rod up in front of you and not give it back. Same as stealing in my book.


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> I would be pretty upset. Jump on his boat and take it back.


Ditto Argo...

Roy


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

that sucks, he should of given it back to u guys. thats like a slap in the face


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

All I can tell you G is, if I found it, or any of my buddies found it,you would have it back in your hands.What goes around comes around.

B.D.<><


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I am truley sorry to hear about your loss. I know what its like to lose a set up but not to have some a-hole in the boat next to ya recove it and not give it back ***???

I woulda loaded my flare gun and docked his boat, crammed the end of the gun in his mouth and demanded my rod and reel back. Then, after he gave it up, I would have my wife slap his face and let him know how much of a b*tch he really is.

Better start goin fishing prepared (not just with rod & reels!!!)


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Legally it's your property.

Morally, that guy is scum


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> I am truley sorry to hear about your loss. I know what its like to lose a set up but not to have some a-hole in the boat next to ya recove it and not give it back ***???
> 
> I woulda loaded my flare gun and docked his boat, crammed the end of the gun in his mouth and demanded my rod and reel back. Then, after he gave it up, I would have my wife slap his face and let him know how much of a b*tch he really is.
> 
> Better start goin fishing prepared (not just with rod & reels!!!)


And you wonder why anti hunting and fishing groups A get a foot hold anginst sportsman !!!!!

John


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

jtburf said:


> And you wonder why anti hunting and fishing groups A get a foot hold anginst sportsman !!!!!
> 
> John


Ya, and a hey ggardner sorry to hear your bad luck woulda been appropriate rather than your response.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

You did the right thing. Initiating a confrontation, especially with witnesses around, would just land you in jail, on top of your loss. I don't know the legal rules( salvage laws?) and I would probaly have done the same thing as you, but that guy sure deserves a major ***** whoopin'.


----------



## HEREFISHIES (Oct 2, 2004)

tree hugging hippies all need a good flare gun round shot up there a*!,as for theives that i catch claiming my property,a 12 gauge with oo buck will find there boat in the bottom of the ocean and not the dock.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

typical piece of yard trash, probably got his boat from the texas hammer.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

I would have backed the boat up to him, raised the prop to water level and hammered home!!!


----------



## FS552 (Jun 17, 2004)

The person who found your rod and reel and refused to give it back is trash and a loser.
Don't sweat it, people like that don't go very far in the world. Hell it probably has something to do with they way they were raised. I only hope that if they have kids they teach them different. What goes around comes around.

FS.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ida kicked his ***, no doubt about that. Been to jail, dont mind going back to whip someones *** like that. Its like I have always said since mama used to tell me "well whats fighting gonna solve" I just say donesnt matter but Ill feel better....................later,Dave


----------



## FS552 (Jun 17, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Its like I have always said since mama used to tell me "well whats fighting gonna solve" I just say donesnt matter but Ill feel better....................later,Dave


LMAO!!


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

LMAO suthsayer......That is the funniest one I have heard all day.

That dude is scum....I can't believe some fisherman sometimes.

I would have followed his fat ace to his truck and when he got home.....and settled in to go to sleep. Me and my buds would go put his dang truck up on cinder blocks and stole his tires and sold em....Finders keepers My ACE!!!! That is theft....


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Well boyz!!! After I got done STOMPIN A MUDHOLE IN HIS ***!!!!!! I bet he would have shared my point of view. Or given up. If all else failed my SCATTER GUN wouldn't. BS walks and 00 Buckshot talks.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

FS552 said:


> The person who found your rod and reel and refused to give it back is trash and a loser.
> Don't sweat it, people like that don't go very far in the world. Hell it probably has something to do with they way they were raised. I only hope that if they have kids they teach them different. What goes around comes around.
> 
> FS.


Sorry about the loss! I would have had a hard time not reacting to that. But, by not reacting to it, you did the right thing.

I got to agree with FS552 on this one. That guys day is coming in one form or another.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Easy enough to figure out this guy has a pretty miserable life. It all comes around. The trick is not to let this type if person make you a miserable person.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Words to Live By...*

What comes around goes around. If it would have been me or anyone on my boat it would have been given back.

Drifter


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I think I might have got his name and address to try small claims court. 
The rod is still your property, you just owe a reasonable salvage fee. BUT if you have to sue to recover your property, then you are entitled to recover all of your expenses for that suit. 
Those expenses can include lots of things, like the lost pay for the day of work you missed to file the suit and another days pay for the day you have to go to court, the expense of traveling to Galveston to file in the right JP court, court costs, and just about any other reasonable expense you can dream up. If you win, it could wind up costing this acehole several hundred bucks plus the value of your rod and reel, for trying to steal your rig. 
And the beautiful part is, it would all be legal, and in this case, moral. Also I bet this acehole would never steal another rod like that. Even if he wins, he is going to loose a day of work to go to court. Legally taking a few hundred out of his wallet would be much better than you getting in trouble for opening a big can of whoopass to adjust his attitude.
Since I ain't a lawyer, go ask one.


----------



## ggardner (May 21, 2004)

*thanks to all*

I wish now I had a had a camera and I would have posted his picture for the world to see.
Yeh Gun Doctor a small claims court may have done the job. After offering a salvage fee and getting the answer we did, we just let it be.
Jerks like that generally get what is comming to them in the end.
Thanks for everyone's views. I hope it is guys like you and not like him that I meet on the water. Screeming drags, Gary


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

GD is the closest. What you ALL should do is write down his TX ID number from his boat, Use your cell phone to call the cops to report a theft of the equipment and be ready to give statements(he pulled along side and jacked it) to the coast guard / patrol that responds. If they are tied up(Police) then follow the boat to the dock and get their license plate nunbers. Then file the small claims suit along with the theft charge the guy might lose his ride both boat and truck.


----------

